# How much sedalin to give?



## Montyforever (23 February 2013)

My pair bonded horses are being seperated on Friday as Honey goes to her new home. 
As Mystis colicked and jumped fencing before when seperafed from her I rang up the vet for advice and he said all I can really do is sedate her an hour or so before honey goes so hopefully she won't react like she normally does.
Another one of her friends from the field will be staying in with her so she won't be completely alone that day.

The only thing im not sure about is how much to give her? It says on the label 4mls for moderate sedation of 500kg horse.
She's around 300-350kgs is a welsh a but more of a welsh b type (fine, 12hh) 
She had 1ml morning/evening while she had laminitis and although she was happy about the box rest and honey taken off to be grazed she still kicked off if she couldn't see her.

So I was going to give her 2mls, but wanted to hear what everyone else would do in this situation. I need her to be aware that Hons going/gone so she doesn't come out of the sedation and kick off because honeys gone I just don't want her to injure/make herself ill while it's happening.

Thanks in advance


----------



## JillA (23 February 2013)

I would double check with the vet who supplied it


----------



## amage (23 February 2013)

Ask the vet who prescribed it. I would have thought would be better to keep her in though


----------



## Mongoose11 (23 February 2013)

Speak to the vet but I would give the four mls and then another four if she needs it for another period of sedation. Poor lass, she'll get through it no doubt but it will be a stressful time for you both.


----------



## jenni999 (23 February 2013)

If you give more, it won't make her any more dopey it'll just last longer.  So give the dose the vet recommended or what it says on the packet.


----------



## Montyforever (23 February 2013)

I'll double check with the vet, just wanted a general opinion 
That's good to know jenni999!
She is going to be kept in while sedated, that was just to give you an idea of what she does when seperated from Hon, going to be tough but hopefully I can avoid her stressing too much.


----------



## BlackRider (23 February 2013)

I don't want to sound negative but sedalin doesn't always work, they can override this with adrenalin, it depends on the nature of your horse.


----------



## _GG_ (23 February 2013)

Agree with ApacheWarlord. 

Sedalin being overridden by adrenaline can sometimes make them worse. 

Speak to your vet again. Take a vets lead on what to administer to your horse. X


----------



## Littlelegs (23 February 2013)

I agree. Sedalin to take the edge off is fine, but ime when they are really & truly upset, they over ride it with adrenaline & get worse if anything. Have a word with your vet, I'd be tempted to try something else for first few days, then maybe valerian for first few weeks.


----------



## PandorasJar (23 February 2013)

I wouldn't personally sedaline in this situation. The amount doesn't knock them out more, it plateaus after a certain amount. And littlun has snapped herself out of it spectacularly and became far more dangerous than without in the first place fighting it.
I'd make sure whatever she is in that it's enclosed by grills or doors.

I'd definitely have a proper chat with vet on what to give.


----------



## Montyforever (23 February 2013)

She's going to be getting it an hour or so before honey goes so should have kicked in at that point and she will be in. She's been on a calmer for a few weeks now and she's happy to come in before honey now and will settle down and eat her hay but she starts running rings around her stable if honey goes out before her in the morning. Over the next week I'm going to try taking her off to lunge her while honey goes out in the morning. She's usually fine until honey starts calling. 
It's a tricky one, but the vet agrees its probably the best bet so long as she gets it a good hour before honey actually goes.

It's pretty much either try the sedalin or watch her run around her stable whinnying.


----------



## mandwhy (23 February 2013)

Poor thing hope it goes ok, how long does she get separated from her for now? Does anyone take honey out for a hack etc leaving the other one at home and how does she react then?


----------

